# صوره معزيه جديد من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2011)

ايه الروووووووووووووووعه دى يا عياد

حلوه اوى اوى 

تسلم ايدك  المزيد بقى 

طمع مش كده  هههههههه

ربنا يباركك وينمى موهبتك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

*تصميم رووعه جدا بجد
تسلم ايديك عياد
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (22 يناير 2011)

جميلة قوى عياد الله يبارك موهبتك كمان وكمان


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

*روعة يا عياد 
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (23 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدآ
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الروووووووووووووووعه دى يا عياد
> 
> حلوه اوى اوى
> 
> ...



_*تصدقي التصميم ده اتكتبله عمر جديد علي ايدك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> جميلة جدا



شكراً


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصميم رووعه جدا بجد
> تسلم ايديك عياد
> وربنا يباركك​*



_*مع اني انا شايفه عادي 
نورت يا حج*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2011)

bahaa_06 قال:


> جميلة قوى عياد الله يبارك موهبتك كمان وكمان



_*الاجمل مروك وتصميماتك وكلماتك يا فنان*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *روعة يا عياد
> ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي​*



انا مش مصدق 
صوتنا والمتحدثين عنا بنفسهم هنا 
منوره اختي روزيتا 
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> جميلة جدآ
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



انتي الاجمل ماجو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

حلوة جدا وكمان الكلمات عجبتني جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

جميله جدا يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوة جدا وكمان الكلمات عجبتني جدا​



:ura1: شانكس :ura1:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميله جدا يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


ويباركك يا عمنا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2011)

روووعة يا عياد 
الرب يبارك جميع اعمال يديك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> روووعة يا عياد
> الرب يبارك جميع اعمال يديك ​



ميرسي راجعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

> *يارب تحملت الكثير من أجلى أنا الخاطئ*​


*
الصوره معبره جدا​**تسلم الأيادى
شكرا
ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> الصوره معبره جدا​**تسلم الأيادى
> شكرا
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​



ربنا يخليك يا استاذنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

